# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Pivot Table has unwanted bold font in some columns

## OM1950

I have a series of pivot tables, all based on one large flat data table (in Excel 2010). The pivots are all in Tabular format, and some of them have columns that are in *BOLD* font for some reason. The data table has no bold formats, and the columns in the pivot show up (when I select them) as not being bold according to the font buttons in the ribbon, but they most definitely are bold. Anyone have any experience with this, or any fix?

Thanks

(Confused) :Confused:  OM1950

----------


## maitrayk

Hi OM1950,

In pivots, headings will always come as bold. If the data is not in bold and pivot data is coming in bold then its really weird. Even I had faced same issue but could not find solution to it. I just manually selected the pivot data and removed the bold formatting of cells

----------


## XL&ME

A few weeks ago I had a similar type problem with shading and numbers in a different color font.  I traced it back to conditional formatting in my source data.

----------


## OM1950

Thanks for the answers guys -XL&ME - I checked that there was no conditional formatting on the source data or the pivot - made no difference. Maitrayk - the font doesn't show as bold in the font format box, so there is noting to change. Pretty weird, but I guess I can live with it. Just thought there might be an obvious answer.

----------


## vineshanc

I have found with microsoft office 2013 that you can go into design mode and select normal and this removes the bold font completely

----------


## peterrc

Hi,

Is it possible that the Pivot Style you are using is a Custom Style where certain columns have "customised" as bold?
What happens if you select a different Pivot Table Style?

Regards

peterrc

----------


## vineshanc

I am using the classic pivot layout. I created a pivot without customizing any of the columns to bold and found that when I switched to the classic pivot layout, there were a few columns that had the font in bold. I initially thought it had to do with the font being set to bold but upon further investigation, I found that these were set to normal. Going into design mode and selecting normal (light) removed all of the bold font...Sorry, I should have mentioned the word LIGHT and the first grid displayed which I suppose is named "None".

Removing the Bold Font From a Pivot.jpg

----------


## jenas2206

At first I thought it was a design element to the table. 

However, I was able to fix the unwanted bold font by clicking within the pivot table, going to design in the ribbon bar, and within PivotTable Style Options - unclick the row headers box. While it did remove any and all bold from within the pivot content, it worked for me!

----------


## Gtrtim112

I know this is an old topic but I was searching for a solution also and figured out if I unchecked the "Row Headers" box from the style options section in the Design ribbon, it took the bold font out of the pivot table data as I needed it to.

----------

